# NEED HELP.  About csh



## goldenfire (Dec 10, 2009)

hello everyone, I am a newbie.
These days I was confused with such a problem.


```
%su -
Password:
/sbin/.: Permission denied.
tm3#
%su -f
Password:
%

tm3# csh
/sbin/.: Permission denied.
tm3# csh -f
%
```

As shown above, when I login with target SHELL setting to csh or once I run "csh", an alert message of "/sbin/.: Permission denied." jumps out.
But if I add the "-f" option, there will not be this alert message. I also doubt whether there is some problem with my .cshrc file. which is writen as below.
Could anyone teach me where is the point? Thanks a lot in advance.


```
tm3# cat .cshrc
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/root/dot.cshrc,v 1.30.6.1 2008/11/25 02:59:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# .cshrc - csh resource script, read at beginning of execution by each shell
#
# see also csh(1), environ(7).
#

alias h         history 25
alias j         jobs -l
alias la        ls -a
alias lf        ls -FA
alias ll        ls -lA

# A righteous umask
umask 22

set path = (/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/games /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin $HOME/bin)

setenv  EDITOR  vi
setenv  PAGER   more
setenv  BLOCKSIZE       K

if ($?prompt) then
        # An interactive shell -- set some stuff up
        set prompt = "`/bin/hostname -s`# "
        set filec
        set history = 100
        set savehist = 100
        set mail = (/var/mail/$USER)
        if ( $?tcsh ) then
                bindkey "^W" backward-delete-word
                bindkey -k up history-search-backward
                bindkey -k down history-search-forward
        endif
endif
tm3#
```


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2009)

I would suspect it's not your ~/.cshrc, but something in /etc/csh.cshrc or /etc/csh.login.

You might try searching everything that csh might call on startup for the "/sbin/." string.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks like a slightly mangled PATH setting somewhere.


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot.
You are correct. 
There is a lonely "." inside my /etc/csh.cshrc file.


PS: I have wasted a whole day to "google" this problem but got no answer. I believe that it could save me much time if I looked for answer in this forum.





			
				fronclynne said:
			
		

> I would suspect it's not your ~/.cshrc, but something in /etc/csh.cshrc or /etc/csh.login.
> 
> You might try searching everything that csh might call on startup for the "/sbin/." string.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2009)

With Google, you have to _know_ what to look for.

In here, people _tell_ you what to look for.

Or something like that


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for editting my question.

Could you teach me how to get "CODE" appearance for the input text?







			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> With Google, you have to _know_ what to look for.
> 
> In here, people _tell_ you what to look for.
> 
> Or something like that


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2009)

goldenfire said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for editting my question.
> 
> Could you teach me how to get "CODE" appearance for the input text?


embraceure with
[code]code text of various sorts goes here[/code]
bbcode tags 

more her^H^H^Hhere


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 10, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> embraceure with
> [code]code text of various sorts goes here[/code]
> bbcode tags
> 
> more her^H^H^Hhere



Thank you very much.
By the way, what does you location "Lunch Time" mean?
Is there really such a place named as "Lunch Time" ?


----------



## jrick (Dec 10, 2009)

goldenfire said:
			
		

> Thank you very much.
> By the way, what does you location "Lunch Time" mean?
> Is there really such a place named as "Lunch Time" ?



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2,113.994141&ie=UTF8&hq=lunch+time&hnear=&z=4


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hey, did that make any sense?  I'm so sorry.*



			
				goldenfire said:
			
		

> By the way, what does you location "Lunch Time" mean?
> Is there really such a place named as "Lunch Time" ?



There is an idiomatic phrase in English meaning clueless.  There is also a certain part in _The Restaurant At The End Of The Universe_ which talks a lot about lunch.  Lunch is very important & when people make up facts like "Breakfast is the most important meal of the day" I feel the icy hand of totalitarianism clinching around my throat: you aren't supposed to drink beer with breakfast.

I actually live in Philadelphia, but that makes me sound batty.


----------

